#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Which Tamil movie ending you like the most?

## Bhavya

A movie's climax scene is the soul of the movie. If it's not good It will ruin the whole movie. There are lots of Tamil movies that have marvelous climax scene. I personally love the climax scene of Thani oruvan and Bogan movies. So guys tell me which Tamil movie ending you like the most?

----------


## Prasath

"hello" movie is very interesting ending scene.

----------


## Bhavya

> "hello" movie is very interesting ending scene.


I think "Hello" is a Telugu movie not Tamil. Am I right?

----------


## The Witcher

> I think "Hello" is a Telugu movie not Tamil. Am I right?


No you are wrong. Hello is a Tamil movie. Actor Prashanth act that movie. It was released in 1990.

----------


## Bhavya

> No you are wrong. Hello is a Tamil movie. Actor Prashanth act that movie. It was released in 1990.



Just Googled it You are right , Hello is a Tamil movie staring Actor Prashanth and released in 1999.

----------

